# calcium hydroxide granuales



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

*soda lime*

HI, does anyone know where I can find soda lime to use as a c02 scrubber. Thanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

A member here bought med grade soda lime from here from the US

Neat thing is that they use a color indicator when exhausted. pop it in the oven @350*F(?) to drive off the adsorbed CO2.


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

thanks for the link!


----------

